# Buying a smoker but im torn??



## fito1411 (Jul 8, 2004)

If you had a choice would you buy a Big Green Egg or a Pitmaker Safe?


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

not sure what pitmaker safe is, but green egg is awfully expensive for relatively small surface area. I have a klose pit and never regretted that choice, can grill off the smoker box if want to.....


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Just did a quick look at the Pitmaster . They look great , but I'd get one rigged with a propane burner inside for the heating element if they can add it . It's got more room then an egg that's for sure. The reason I say get them to put in a burner is you can bring it to temp. add a little wood and forget it . I've got two cheap vertical gas smokers and love them . I bought 2 remote thermometers that tell me the internal temp of what I'm cooking , and alert me when it's done. I can go to bed and sleep till the meat is done. Don't get me wrong , everybody that has an egg swears by them.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a BGE and I looked at the Pitmaker and the BGE is the better value.
The XL BGE will hold a bunch and mine will easily hold temp for 4+ hours
with no adjusting. Cooks anything I put on it, wouldn't trade it Pitmaker. Just
my $.02.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Between those two, money no object. Definetly the safe!

If you like the safe type smokers also look at backwoods smokers. I saw a lot of guys using them at competitions.
http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/

And R&O smokers:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/R-O-Smokers/148655025229682

-Nick


----------



## lsu1975 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Buying a Smoker but im torn*

Check out the Treager smokers. The Treager's are on the expensive side. But after using mine, I'm sold. They burn wood pellets and use a screw conveyor system to deliver only the amout of pellets needed to keep the smoker at the temperature you set it for. Once you get it going and put your choice of meat on the grill, you can walk away and forget about it until you are ready to take the meat off.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

lsu1975 said:


> Check out the Treager smokers. The Treager's are on the expensive side. But after using mine, I'm sold. They burn wood pellets and use a screw conveyor system to deliver only the amout of pellets needed to keep the smoker at the temperature you set it for. Once you get it going and put your choice of meat on the grill, you can walk away and forget about it until you are ready to take the meat off.


*X 2*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I just got a webber 18.5" smoker and am real pleased ... simple, stays out of the way, and I know it has to be cheaper than the green egg, but same style


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a BGE knock-off, the Char Griller Akorn and really like it a lot. It has double steel walls with insulation between. That sucker can be blazing at 700 deg and you can touch the outside of it without scorching you (but it does get warm).. Especially since it's only $299 at Lowes, seals extremely well (run a bead of RTV around air intake), doesn't need any upgraded accessories, lighter weight and holds temps amazingly well..... There are ton's of reviews online for it.

I also have a Weber Smokey Mountain. If I were looking for a smoker only, I'd definitely give that guy a look. It's also around $300, but it does an amazing job of holding temps with minimal involvement.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

lsu1975 said:


> Check out the Treager smokers. The Treager's are on the expensive side. But after using mine, I'm sold. They burn wood pellets and use a screw conveyor system to deliver only the amout of pellets needed to keep the smoker at the temperature you set it for. Once you get it going and put your choice of meat on the grill, you can walk away and forget about it until you are ready to take the meat off.


 I agree 110%-Love my Traeger Too.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The egg is Way overpriced!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

lsu1975 said:


> Check out the Treager smokers. The Treager's are on the expensive side. But after using mine, I'm sold. They burn wood pellets and use a screw conveyor system to deliver only the amout of pellets needed to keep the smoker at the temperature you set it for. Once you get it going and put your choice of meat on the grill, you can walk away and forget about it until you are ready to take the meat off.


but now your married to the pellet maker, for the rest of the life of your treager you'll be buying pellets. If set it and forget is what you want, and that is what I want/like, then check out cookshack electric smokers. set at the desired temp and leave it alone. take out when done. but I don't have to buy anything else to make it smoke. will take chips, chunks, saw dust, slices of wood, etc. that was what made me shy away from several brands was buying pellets or pucks or whatever they "hook" you with when you buy their product


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> The egg is Way overpriced!


I also have an egg, they are good but they are way overpriced, I would buy a knock off if I did it again.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

lsu1975 said:


> Check out the Treager smokers. The Treager's are on the expensive side. But after using mine, I'm sold. They burn wood pellets and use a screw conveyor system to deliver only the amout of pellets needed to keep the smoker at the temperature you set it for. Once you get it going and put your choice of meat on the grill, you can walk away and forget about it until you are ready to take the meat off.


I have a Treager and they are the easist and best smoker I've ever owned!:work::cheers:


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

drfishalot said:


> but now your married to the pellet maker, for the rest of the life of your treager you'll be buying pellets. If set it and forget is what you want, and that is what I want/like, then check out cookshack electric smokers. set at the desired temp and leave it alone. take out when done. but I don't have to buy anything else to make it smoke. will take chips, chunks, saw dust, slices of wood, etc. that was what made me shy away from several brands was buying pellets or pucks or whatever they "hook" you with when you buy their product


Not sure what the problem is with pellets but I think they are great-Excellent flavor, inexpensive to use, easy to store & almost no clean up-I have had every kind of grill & smoker in my life & Traeger turns out to be not only the easiest to use but everything I have had is delicious-Burgers to Briskets & everything in between.


----------



## jasmin.hatcher (May 2, 2012)

*Not sure about pitmaker safe is, but green egg is awfully expensive for relatively small surface area.*


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Court said:


> *Not sure what the problem is with pellets* but I think they are great-Excellent flavor, inexpensive to use, easy to store & almost no clean up-I have had every kind of grill & smoker in my life & Traeger turns out to be not only the easiest to use but everything I have had is delicious-Burgers to Briskets & everything in between.


the problem with pellets is: you have to buy them, for the life of your smoker. thats an expense ( I don't have any idea how much they cost) and a pain. I remember running to the store for charcoal yrs ago, same thing. and you have to store them. 
what happens if you don't have any pellets- just no smoke flavor or the thing doesn't work?
I'm not knocking traegars or pellet users in general. its just that one of my criteria before buying my smoker was that I wasn't going to be buying the manufactures other products just to use the thing. especially if I didn't have to.


----------



## TX_777 (Feb 21, 2010)

My vote is for the Pitmaker Safe. We bought one a few months ago and I've smoked something on it almost every weekend since. Too much fun not too! It replaced my old Brinkman Longhorn offset(heavy version they made before going cheap) smoker that I used for the 10 years prior. The Safe is very well insulated, cooks evenly, love the slide out racks and water/drip pan that is easy to clean with the ball valve setup, and it is very efficient. Our BBQ team competes using BGE's as that is what our sponsor sells, and they are also a great product, but cooking space can be limited. Eggs do yield some great results though as we've had numerous wins in brisket and ribs, but I still like the Safe better even with the cost differential. Guess it comes down to your budget, cooking space requirements, and pit design preference.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Broil King Keg aka Big Steel Keg aka Bubba Keg.....they have changed names a few times....

I used offset smokers my whole life. Was looking at the eggs, when i found these. Kind of pricey like the big green egg, but way more durable. insulated steel...i have 4 young boys, didn't like the idea of a ceramic smoker sitting on the porch. I have done a 20 hour smoke on 1 load of lump charcoal. Now i spend way more time enjoying cooking instead of stressing about keeping the temps just right. It even has a trailer hitch adapter for tailgating and traveling. I've already saved at least 100$ in wood/charcoal in my first dozen smokes...so glad i went ahead and took the leap!

http://broilkingbbq.com/grills/keg/landing.html


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Another thing i could never do on my old smoker was get it up to 700 degrees like you can on the keg. Its great for searing steaks, fajitas, and cooking pizzas!


----------

